# Swarm trap equipment overkill?



## PaBill (Apr 4, 2014)

I have some extra equipment available. my plan is to just set up my traps like hives, bottom board, 2 10 frame mediums with a couple frames with foundation and the rest foundationless in each, migratory cover. reducing entrance to about 2-3 inches with lemon grass oil inside, The mediums have been used and are coated with propolis inside and have the hive smell. so if I get lucky and get a swarm to move in I will just move the whole hive figuring less disruption. These will be located where theft wont be a problem. Good plan yes or no?


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

Great idea. More overkill should be entertained. If it were me (and it is with my deep super traps...lol ) I would go the extra mile. One, I would reduce entrance even smaller to the one inch setting. Two I would find some solar melted slum gum and throw inside the box and into the mix. Three, I would use an inner cover with no escape holes(removes a lot of hassle when cover is ratchet strapped). Forth I would place a ratchet strap around it before placement. Fifth, I would pre-plan sealing entrance with a solid piece of wood that can be screwed to the bottom board at entrance and attach that board to the side that you will access the hive whereby it easily unsrewed from side and placed to seal your catch for the move. Lastly, as you are utilizing two mediums, I would include a band of duct tape around where supers meet to remove light from the mix, as it could be a deal breaker to a swarm with light entering(they like it dark). Overall, your idea is on right tract.


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh....I forgot a couple tablespoons of real honey(Citrus if you can get it) to assure scouts/robbers find you site quickly, making the all important signals go quickly back to the swarming hive.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

I was just thinking about that today, using a regular hive as a swarm trap. I have mostly new equipment.. I figured, next time I'm able to inspect my hives, is switch out a new box, with one they've been using for the past year. So that'll leave them with a new brood box, and i can use the old one as a swarm trap.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

greathorned said:


> Oh....I forgot a couple tablespoons of real honey(Citrus if you can get it) to assure scouts/robbers find you site quickly, making the all important signals go quickly back to the swarming hive.


Before I found out about lemongrass oil I used a ketchup bottle with honey.Once a week I would give a squirt on top of the frames and it drew the bees in for a look and I caught swarms.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

PaBill said:


> I have some extra equipment available. my plan is to just set up my traps like hives, bottom board, 2 10 frame mediums with a couple frames with foundation and the rest foundationless in each, migratory cover. reducing entrance to about 2-3 inches with lemon grass oil inside, The mediums have been used and are coated with propolis inside and have the hive smell. so if I get lucky and get a swarm to move in I will just move the whole hive figuring less disruption. These will be located where theft wont be a problem. Good plan yes or no?


It's already being done by Ken Davis.
https://youtu.be/lrDqBBaiQcc


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Seeley's book indicates that something like a 2.5 square inch opening is preferred. With sharp drop off much bigger or smaller than that.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

jwcarlson said:


> Seeley's book indicates that something like a 2.5 square inch opening is preferred. With sharp drop off much bigger or smaller than that.


https://ecommons.library.cornell.edu/bitstream/1813/2653/2/Bait Hives for Honey Bees.pdf

IMO Brood comb will give you the greatest advantage. More traps, more swarms.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Colino said:


> It's already being done by Ken Davis.
> https://youtu.be/lrDqBBaiQcc


At 7:10 he says he has actually never caught a swarm with his method, yet he publishes a video on how to do it? Maybe if he didn't fumigate it with a gallon of LGO he would have better success.


----------



## Colino (May 28, 2013)

odfrank said:


> At 7:10 he says he has actually never caught a swarm with his method, yet he publishes a video on how to do it? Maybe if he didn't fumigate it with a gallon of LGO he would have better success.


I thought the same thing too I generally use 2 or 3 drops and he's slopping it on. But the basic concept is a good one, I've used it and caught swarms, however I didn't leave them on the ground. It's a good use for old discarded boxes, I trim off the rotten bottom parts and screw 2 of them together with a strip of plywood. I buy the boxes from a commercial beek for $1 a piece and you don't even need old comb because they are covered inside with propolis and wax, the hive smell is there.


----------

